
Non-Advertising Business Models for Your Startup - JohnN
http://johnndege.com/2008/04/06/advertising-not-the-only-way-to-make-money-from-your-startup/
======
motoko
Summary: sell something ---or if that doesn't work, try an advertising
business model.

~~~
motoko
Top 3 on news.yc:

1) Non-Advertising Business Models for Your Startup

2) Picasso’s Top 7 Tips for Creating an Exciting Life

3) I’ve found God, says man who cracked the genome

This sucks.

~~~
webwright
It's a Sunday afternoon, guy. All of these top stories have only a few points.
I don't think a Sunday afternoon is representative of quality here.

~~~
veritas
I'm not your guy, friend!

------
redorb
I think all models need advertising - in the act of advertising your ,
freemium, subscription and affiliate products. (but yeah banners degrade a
site more than the profit they generate)

------
Glimjaur
Nothing new under the sun..

------
LPTS
Here is a non advertising business model for a startup.

Make something so great most people couldn't of imagined it, don't bother
people with ads they hate anyway, serve an unmet need so deep most people
don't know it's there until they see your product, and make people value your
product by charging a fair price with your head held high.

